# Name Gavin



## Pedro y La Torre

Hola,

I wonder if there is a translation for the name Gavin in Catalan or a name which is close to it?

Gràcies !


----------



## Jocaste

Le seul qui me vienne à l'esprit et qui se rapproche le plus de _Gavin _est _Gustau  _(prononcé goustao). Version occitane de _Gustave _je pense, un truc du genre. Ou peut-être _Gualhard_.
Mais ton nom n'est définitivement pas occitan


----------



## Keiria

En castellà existeix el nom Gabino i pel que sembla en català existeix el nom Gabí (o com a mínim n'existeix el sant). Pot ser que en català sigui aquest el nom corresponent a Gavi en anglès.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Merci Jocaste, et tu as bien raison, le nom n'est définitivement pas d'origine occitane 

S'il y a des autres suggestions, je serais reconnaissant.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Keiria said:


> En castellà existeix el nom Gabino i pel que sembla en català existeix el nom Gabí (o com a mínim n'existeix el sant). Pot ser que en català sigui aquest el nom corresponent a Gavi en anglès.



Gràcies Keiria, that helps a lot.


----------



## Lumia

L'anglès _Gavin_ és una forma medieval tardana de _Gawain_, nom que en català correspon a _Galvany_. Aquesta forma _Gavin_ podria molt ben ser el resultat de l'atracció de _Gawain_ pel nom _Gabinus_ i, de fet, Albaigès indica que _Gabinus_ acabà fonent-se amb _Gavinus_ (el _Gavin_ anglès llatinitzat), derivat de _Gawain_.

_Gaví_ i _Gabí_ són variants gràfiques derivades del nom llatí _Gabinus _(en castellà també hi ha les dues variants: _Gavino_ i _Gabino_), nom popularitzat per un sant martiritzat a Sardenya vers l'any 296.

Tot i la semblança formal entre _Gavin_ i _Gaví_, no hi ha cap relació entre tots dos noms.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Gavino* és un dels noms més populars a l'illa de Sardenya i, els algueresos que s'ho diuen, es fan dir *Gaví*.


----------



## Namarne

Doncs a mi _Gavin _m'ha fet pensar en _sir Gawain_, com diu la Lumia, tot i que no sabia com era en català. (En castellà jo sempre he vist _Galván_.)


----------



## chics

_Galvany_ és també un cognom a casa nostra, a mi no em sona extrany perque en conec un... però la veritat és que no l'havia relacionat amb _Gavin_. I una coneguda zona pijeta per sortir a la nit, a Barcelona, que els que parlen castellà anomenen _Galván_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> I una coneguda zona pijeta per sortir a la nit, a Barcelona, que els que parlen castellà anomenen _Galván_.


 
 Where is that???


----------



## chics

Per sobre de la Diagonal i a la dreta (mirant a muntanya) del carrer Calvet: la zona de Balmes, Aribau, Santalò, etc.
Sembla que el nom aquest, Galvany, l'utilitzen només els que són d'allà (per exemple, una amiga viu en un pis allà llogat desde fa tres anys i ho va saber fa poc, que es diu així, no ho diu mai... però sí ho diu un altre amic que viu allà "de tota la vida", i els seus pares), i no sé si tots.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Per sobre de la Diagonal i a la dreta (mirant a muntanya) del carrer Calvet: la zona de Balmes, Aribau, Santalò, etc.
> Sembla que el nom aquest, Galvany, l'utilitzen només els que són d'allà (per exemple, una amiga viu en un pis allà llogat desde fa tres anys i ho va saber fa poc, que es diu així, no ho diu mai... però sí ho diu un altre amic que viu allà "de tota la vida", i els seus pares), i no sé si tots.


 
Primera notícia. Jo és que ja sabeu d'on sóc...

Pedro y la Torre, as for Gaví, it's not a very common name over here (as far as I know!), except for Alghero in Sardinia, as I said before.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Thanks to all. So, am I to take it that Gaví, Gabí and Gavino would be the best translations?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Thanks to all. So, am I to take it that Gaví, Gabí and Gavino would be the best translations?


 
Hi, Pedro!

It'd be interesting to know what you need the name for! Context always helps!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi, Pedro!
> 
> It'd be interesting to know what you need the name for! Context always helps!



Hi, I don't really need it for anything, I just wanted to know what the translation of the name might be in Catalan


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I'd go for Gaví, but wait for the others to answer as well...


----------

